# Geometry error



## DsB_79 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 on my laptop, Presario 2500. The instalation went ok, but one message is appearing on the messages log saying that 
	
	



```
Kernel:GEOM:ad0s1 geometry does not match label (255h,63s =! 16h,63s)
```
 How can be solved this kernel:GEOM warning?

I have tried to execute this command `bsdlabel -e -An -m i386 /dev/ad0s1` but no luck. The file is open but when I save the correct info (255h to 16 h) on the file it comes back to the same information in the first place (255h).

Regards, Diogo.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a useless warning.  Ignore it.  Or back everything up, repartition the drive, and let it set the drive parameters.  It won't make any difference in use.


----------

